# Deflector material/ where to buy ???



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

I want to keep spray and snow off my windshield with deflector.

Not sure where to buy the materials.

Any ideas??? Thanks for the help!!:salute:

For 7-6" boss superduty

Mike C
Indiana


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*deflector*

know dunam rubber and belting sells bulk !


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

ebay.........just do a search under "snow plow"


----------



## rocknrollrednec (Oct 27, 2005)

I get mine from a brick plant for free. they use a lot of conveyor belts, and replace them every so often, and the old ones normally hit the trash. they aren't beautiful, but work just as well


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

wild bill;526302 said:


> know dunam rubber and belting sells bulk !


WB, I just came from Dunham and they wanted to order it and it was going to be $100 just in rubber, I am hoping to do better maybe half that:salute:


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i've had this on my plow for 3 seasons now. it sees 55 driveways per storm and about 7-10 storms a season. it does a great job and shows no signs of wear after all this use. i have a whole roll of the stuff. email me if interested, i'll sell whatever length you need cheap. let me know if you want additional pics. [email protected]


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Like Rocnroll said---used conveyor belting.Go to a rock quarry or gravel bank and say please---they'll probably just give it to you. Works great.


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

*here you go

http://www.awdirect.com/finditem.cfm?itemid=24143*


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

linckeil;527574 said:


> i've had this on my plow for 3 seasons now. it sees 55 driveways per storm and about 7-10 storms a season. it does a great job and shows no signs of wear after all this use. i have a whole roll of the stuff. email me if interested, i'll sell whatever length you need cheap. let me know if you want additional pics. [email protected]


How is that mounted on there sir. How much are you asking per foot.payup


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Indyplower;526287 said:


> I want to keep spray and snow off my windshield with deflector.
> 
> Not sure where to buy the materials.
> 
> ...


Do you have any kind of farm supply or rock quarry near you??? most of the time they just give away the old conveyor belting they use.


----------



## harley9202 (Nov 27, 2007)

I just used a piece of old conveyor belt, flat stock and some 3/8" nuts and bolts. Works great. Cost about $15 total.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

search ebay for rubber plow deflector, you'll see hundreds of ads.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

harley9202;529673 said:


> I just used a piece of old conveyor belt, flat stock and some 3/8" nuts and bolts. Works great. Cost about $15 total.


That's my kinda math!!!:salute:


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

WALKERS;529597 said:


> How is that mounted on there sir. How much are you asking per foot.payup


there is a piece of 1" wide flat stock running the length of the plow (8 foot) with a few bolts sandwiching the deflector between the flat stock and the lip of the plow. when mounting it up, i secured it all to the plow with a few vise grips, than drilled the holes and ran the bolts through. thats all there is to it.
i'll sell a 6-7.5 foot length for $25 and a 8-9 foot length for $30. 
email me if interested or if you want more pics/info. [email protected]


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

linckeil;527574 said:


> i've had this on my plow for 3 seasons now. it sees 55 driveways per storm and about 7-10 storms a season. it does a great job and shows no signs of wear after all this use. i have a whole roll of the stuff. email me if interested, i'll sell whatever length you need cheap. let me know if you want additional pics. [email protected]


Linckeil, the stuff you have, do you have any trouble with it flipping back or blocking air flow to the radiator?????

That is my concern, that it isn't stiff enough.

Mike C


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

Indyplower;529764 said:


> Linckeil, the stuff you have, do you have any trouble with it flipping back or blocking air flow to the radiator?????
> 
> That is my concern, that it isn't stiff enough.
> 
> Mike C


when traveling 50 mph down the road the flap rises to a level slightly higher than that of it being parellel to the road surface (if that makes sense). it comes no where near flapping back over the plow and i don't think i could force it to do that even if it tried. i don't see that causing any over heating issues when traveling at speed. it certainly doesn't for me, but i replaced the clutch fan setup on my truck with a direct mechanical setup that spins at engine speed regardless of tempature, so my truck wouldn't get hot if it had a 4x8 sheet of plywood in front of it.....


----------



## yancy (Aug 29, 2005)

If you are near a rural area you could try to find someone with a round baler and get some used belting off of those. Thats what we have works really good for FREE! saves on the payup


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

off ebay its like 20 bucks or something, lol and its way thicker then the one posted on that guys ford, mine is so thick its hard to move with my hands.http://search.ebay.com/rubber-snow-...mtsZ1QQsacatZQ2d1QQsaobfmtsZinsifQQsofocusZbs


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i've had a couple of emails from people. as i told them, i am shipping lengths up to 9 feet for $5 anywhere in continental US. my stuff is 3/16 inch thick. not as thick as the ebay auction posted above, but why have the extra thickness if you don't need it? its not gonna cost you the more to get it to your door than the material itself as is the case with the above ebay auction. keep the emails coming if anyone else is interested. thanks. [email protected]


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

*Deflector Material*

I went by a sand and gravel/Concrete company today and asked I they had any waste conveyor belt. The guy was super nice and gave me a ride out to the yard and he had large strips already cut in a pile and gave me one that was 12" x about 20 feet, It looked pretty rough but I took it by a .25$ car wash and gave it a blast and one side has some dings in it, the other will be face up and good to go.

Turns out the guy has a Boss plow with wings and new exactlly what I was looking for........he said he could charge me but didn't.

Bolts and flat stock and I will be good to go.

Thanks for the suggestions and support!!:salute:


----------

